# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Kronen in istanbul

## roeska12345

Hoi Ik moet een implantaat en krijg die bijna helemaal vergoed van m,n ver zekering.

Daar moet echter een kroon op en die zij bijna 1100 euro. (kroon op implantaat zijn duurder dan gewoon)

Die kroon krijg ik maar voor een gedeelte vergoed n.l. 285 euro. Nu blijkt dat de tand eruit moet. Daar kan een gewone kroon op kosten plusminus 700 euro, waarik ook 285 van vergoed krijg. Nu is onlangs ook nog een sutk van een andere tand welke al een kroon was sutk en daar moet een nieuwe kroon op a 700 euro waar ik weer 285 euro van vergoed krijg.

tesamen kost me dat als ik t hier door de tandarts laat doen 1645 euro.

als ik t echter in istanbul laat doen (bij een goede en betrouwbare tandarts kost het me per kroon 285 en dat krijg ik vergoed heeft mn verzekering geschreven en hoef ik voor de kroon op het implantaat maar 400 euro te betalen waarvan ik 285 vergoed krijg. Alleen het vliegtuig ongeveer 200 euro en 2 nachten hotel. 25 per nacht komt erbij

In istanbul ben ik dan 315 all in kwijt voor de drie kronen en hier 1645,

voor dezelfde kwaliteit dat weet ik zeker.


Kan mijn tandarts zeggen ik wil jou niet meer als client als ik dat doe? Ik wil t niet vragen want dan zeggen ze toch dat het daar slechter is. Nou niet dus, want ik weet dat die travel medici hardstikke goed werk levert en al heel lang bestaan.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee, ik bedoel of de tandarts dan boos wordt?

vr gr
roes

----------


## roeska12345

Hierboven staat : nu blijkt dat de tand eruit moet. Ik bedoel nu blijkt dat de tand ernaast ook een kroon behoeft, maar geen implantaat.
roes

----------

